# Photo&Video Laden Threads - ForumHelp



## mollyanne (Jun 8, 2010)

*Technical Photo Issue:*
I recently saw a respected member get upset with someone for posting a photo that was technically too large even though it looked just right to me in the post. I hope I haven't done that but I really am technically challenged when it comes to understanding that. I just click and save and then post it...end of story...resizing is beyond me. Has anyone been upset with the size of my photos? Does the amount of photos in a thread tick anyone off?

*Visual Threads Lacking Discussion* (mostly photos or youtubes)*:*
I'm wondering if members have an aversion to threads that are heavily weighted with photos or youtubes because certain threads I've created, that lack participation, are just that. My thread called "Outrageous Restaurant Portions" (only a few random photos) has been viewed by 3,000 but my "Awesome Food Art" with 28 attachments and my "Favorite Animated Shorts" (foodie youtubes with academy awards) over in OFF-Topic-Threads has had very minimal to zero response. Of course, as you can see, that hasn't stopped me...yet  (...you can tell I'M enjoying it...what? it's not all about ME?) But seriously...am I not getting the message? Is this thread just annoying the hell out of everyone and they're politely hoping the thread will just die out quickly . Is it the amount of photos? Or is it because it doesn't inspire recipe discussions? You can be honest because I aim to please. Or maybe I'm just being paranoid?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 8, 2010)

GOD WAS IT ME??? I just learned how to post photos (only from my camera) but theres know stopping me now... 

I like your photo posts (I think you know that) so i'm all for them...


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 8, 2010)

noooo...it wasn't you . I don't remember who it was...it was quite awhile ago


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

Mollyanne, keep posting photos.  Folks with slow internet connections have a problem with large file sizes.  They take forever to download.  

The outrageous portions thread got a lot of activity because it was something everyone could relate to and has experienced personally.  Go look at all the stories members have posted of their experiences.

The food art and youtube threads were fun or pretty but of less interest other than taking a quick look.  Those never get more that a couple of posts saying "that's cool" or similar comments.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 8, 2010)

Mollyanne, first let me say, I think you are showing an extraordinary amount of class for being concerned in the first place.   Like Andy said,  "Folks with slow internet connections have a problem with large file  sizes.  They take forever to download."
However for the rest of us, I think they're hugely entertaining. If you were doing something wrong, I'm sure the staff would have told  you.   Just keep on having fun Darlin', and we will too.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 8, 2010)

got to admit that the food art is pretty, but only can say ahh so many times. however, i am sure that there are people enjoy them more than i do. keep doing what you do. people can open them or not as suits their fancy.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2010)

Molly listen to Andy and babe. Don't let your feelings be hurt. They are right about the food art. There is only so much that can be said. That type of photo doesn't bring about a lot of discussion. It's a feast for the eyes not the tongue. That said. Go for it girl, you're doing great.If you're are having a hard time, ask for help, there are many of our members who would be more than happy to help you.
kades


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2010)

I have no issue with a post with a lot of photos.  What irks me is when every post following quotes that post and all the pictures are repeated - again and again and again...


----------



## bakechef (Jun 8, 2010)

I love threads with lots of pictures!  Sometimes I like to post pictures to help get my point across.  I am a shutterbug as well as a passionate cook, so I enjoy posting and seeing others pictures.


----------



## GB (Jun 8, 2010)

The internet is a multimedia experience. I love seeing pictures and videos. Keep em coming!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 9, 2010)

GB said:


> The internet is a multimedia experience. I love seeing pictures and videos. Keep em coming!


  +1


----------



## licia (Jun 9, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I have no issue with a post with a lot of photos. What irks me is when every post following quotes that post and all the pictures are repeated - again and again and again...


 
Yes, I think a repeat in the replies are what is so bothersome. Usually if I see there are so many, I just go to another post. Surely we can reply without duplicating all the photos each time.


----------



## les (Jun 9, 2010)

I love looking at the photo's! Especially if I don't have time to read all the post...a picture tells a thousand words right?


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey, wonderful answers everyone and I've come to one conclusion...you all are just a GREAT bunch of people here in this community!! I love how everyone is in agreement that one can either enjoy it or scroll on by without a care as there is so much to choose from here in the DC forum to please everyone. That's what I was hoping for because I just didn't want to be an annoyance. By posing my concerns to the community, I've gotten a good idea of how these types of threads are received here. And thankyou to the site moderators for allowing me to ask my questions to all.

And I agree that hitting the quote button that reposts all the same photos over again is not a good thing. I haven't seen anyone do that here in the DC forum since I've been here so, cross our fingers, I think we're all on the same page.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm all for as many original pics that can be posted of a topic, especially food porn.

but for quoting someone, i like to think of it this way: pictures are worth a thousand words, so do you really need quote a thousand words that someone else had previously posted to add your 2 cents, often just a line of approval?


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 5, 2010)

Though old, this is a really lovely thread that I've found most encouraging because presently I'm preparing a topic of pics of my home.


----------

